# gadfly = αλογόμυγα (μύωψ, οίστρος, τάβανος, βοϊδόμυγα, αλογόμυγα)



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

Σε κείμενα μυθολογικά, είναι ο *οίστρος*: η βοϊδόμυγα που έστειλε η Ήρα να βασανίζει τη μεταμορφωμένη σε δαμάλα Ιώ ή η αλογόμυγα που έστειλε ο Δίας και κατατσίμπησε τον Πήγασο όταν αποτόλμησε ο Βελλεροφόντης να πετάξει προς την κορυφή του Ολύμπου. (Το gad στο gadfly σημαίνει ραβδί, βουκέντρα κ.ά. και μοιάζει στο goad, αν και δεν έχουν ετυμολογική συγγένεια.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Io_(mythology)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegasus

Στην εντομολογία είναι είτε *τάβανος* (horse fly, *αλογόμυγα*) είτε *οίστρος* (botfly, *βοϊδόμυγα*).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse-fly
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botfly

Ποια είναι όμως καλή μετάφραση για τους gadflies του δημόσιου βίου; Αυτούς που παρενοχλούν την εξουσία; Που γίνονται κακός μπελάς και δεν μπορείς να ξεφορτωθείς εύκολα την κριτική τους; Ωραίο άρθρο στο bbc.

Τσιμπούρι; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάτι καλύτερο υπάρχει. Βοηθήστε έναν άνθρωπο που δεν έχει γυαλιά εδώ και 48 ώρες και δεν έχει καπνίσει τσιγάρο για άλλες τόσες — γεγονότα εντελώς ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους· δεν έσπασα τα γυαλιά μου από τα νεύρα μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βοηθήστε έναν άνθρωπο που δεν έχει γυαλιά εδώ και 48 ώρες και δεν έχει καπνίσει τσιγάρο για άλλες τόσες — γεγονότα εντελώς ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους· δεν έσπασα τα γυαλιά μου από τα νεύρα μου.


Α, κι εγώ που νόμισα ότι δεν κάπνισες επειδή δεν μπορούσες να βρεις τα τσιγάρα σου (ή κάποιον καπνιστή για τράκα) επειδή δεν είχες γυαλιά να δεις!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε κείμενα μυθολογικά, είναι ο *οίστρος*: η βοϊδόμυγα που έστειλε η Ήρα να βασανίζει τη μεταμορφωμένη σε δαμάλα Ιώ ή η αλογόμυγα που έστειλε ο Δίας και κατατσίμπησε τον Πήγασο όταν αποτόλμησε ο Βελλεροφόντης να πετάξει προς την κορυφή του Ολύμπου. (Το gad στο gadfly σημαίνει ραβδί, βουκέντρα κ.ά. και μοιάζει στο goad, αν και δεν έχουν ετυμολογική συγγένεια.)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Io_(mythology)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegasus



Και αυτή που έστειλαν οι θεοί στην Αθήνα με τη μορφή του Σωκράτη (I am the gadfly of the Athenian people, and they will never have another if they kill me).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Γιατί όχι "αλογόμυγες της εξουσίας";


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

+1 
Δεν είδα τους συνδέσμους, πάντως κτγμ, ο οίστρος είναι μεν σωστός από κάθε πλευρά - υπήρχε και φοιτητικό περιοδικό σε ...σχετική σχολή με αυτό το όνομα που εξηγούσε στις σημασίες γιατί "οίστρος" (δηλ. και αλογόμυγα) - αλλά έχει πια μονοπωληθεί από την πνευματική έμπνευση. 
Το τσιμπούρι, σαφώς παρασιτικό και αρνητικό.
Η αλογόμυγα μόνο διατηρεί και τη ενόχληση-αφύπνιση, χωρίς να προσβάλλει κιόλας τους χρήζοντες αφυπνίσεως ..*βοϊδ*όμυγα

...μην μπλέξουμε με οιστρογόνα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και αυτή που έστειλαν οι θεοί στην Αθήνα με τη μορφή του Σωκράτη (I am the gadfly of the Athenian people, and they will never have another if they kill me).



Σωστός. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, *μύωψ*.

*μύωψ, ὁ* (ΑΜ)· είδος εντόμου από το οποίο ερεθίζονται τα άλογα και τα βόδια και τρέχουν, ο οίστρος, η αλογόμυγα, η βοϊδόμυγα («βοηλάτην μύωπα κινητήριον», Αισχύλ.)· || (αρχ.) 1. πτερνιστήρας, κεντρί, σπιρούνι, με το οποίο ο ιππέας κεντά το άλογο για να τρέξει («προσθέντα τοὺς μύωπας βίᾳ τὸν ἵππον ἐπάγειν καὶ διαπερᾱν», Πολύβ.)· 2. βουκέντρα («βουσόος μύωψ», Κερκ.)· 3. ο μικρός δάκτυλος· 4. φυτό το οποίο φυτρώνει κοντά στον ποταμό Αχελώο· 5. (μτφ.) παρορμητικό μέσο.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αβέβαιης ετυμολ. Σύμφωνα με παλαιότερη άποψη, ο τ. μύωψ < *μυίωψ (< μυῖα + -ωψ, -ωπος < *ὤψ, ὠπός «όψη, μάτι») «αυτός που έχει όψη μύγας, που μοιάζει με μύγα». Κατ' άλλους, η λ. συνδέεται με μῦ, μύζω, λαμβάνοντας τη σημ. «έντομο που βομβίζει». Έχει διατυπωθεί, τέλος, και η υπόθεση ότι η λ. δεν αποτελεί παρά παλαιότερη, μη μαρτυρημένη σημ. τού μύωψ (Ι), που χρησιμοποιήθηκε αρχικά για να χαρακτηρίσει ένα είδος εντόμου που κλείνει τα μάτια, που δεν βλέπει καλά και μετά καθιερώθηκε ως ονομασία τού εντόμου αυτού (για το επίθημα -ωψ τού μύωψ, πρβλ. κών-ωψ)]. (ΠαπΛεξ)


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Και νόμισα ότι το μύωψ απλά περιέγραφε την κατάσταση χωρίς γυαλιά. Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά, είναι καλό πράγμα να είσαι αλογόμυγα, δεν είναι σα να είσαι κηφήνας; Αυτούς δεν τους λέγανε κάποτε "κεντριά"; Δεν υπήρχε κι εφημερίδα με τέτοιο τίτλο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Η σημασία του _κηφήνας_, εκτός από την κυριολεκτική, είναι μόνο αρνητική:
*ΛΚΝ*: 2. (μτφ.) άνθρωπος οκνηρός και άεργος που ζει σε βάρος των άλλων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

Ο άλλος μύωψ, ο στραβούλιακας, είναι ομώνυμο, από μύω = κλείνω. Αυτό εδώ λένε ότι είναι είναι από τη μυία (μύγα).

Ιδού και το απόσπασμα από την Απολογία του Σωκράτη:
ἐὰν γάρ με ἀποκτείνητε, οὐ ῥᾳδίως ἄλλον τοιοῦτον εὑρήσετε, ἀτεχνῶς – εἰ καὶ γελοιότερον εἰπεῖν – προσκείμενον τῇ πόλει ὑπὸ τοῦ θεοῦ ὥσπερ ἵππῳ μεγάλῳ μὲν καὶ γενναίῳ, ὑπὸ μεγέθους δὲ νωθεστέρῳ καὶ δεομένῳ ἐγείρεσθαι ὑπὸ μύωπός τινος, οἷον δή μοι δοκεῖ ὁ θεὸς ἐμὲ τῇ πόλει προστεθηκέναι τοιοῦτόν τινα, ὃς ὑμᾶς ἐγείρων καὶ πείθων καὶ ὀνειδίζων ἕνα ἕκαστον οὐδὲν παύομαι τὴν ἡμέραν ὅλην πανταχοῦ προσκαθίζων. 

Ένα εγγλέζικο κι ένα έμμετρο που βρήκα:
[30e] For if you put me to death, you will not easily find another, who, to use a rather absurd figure, attaches himself to the city as a gadfly to a horse, which, though large and well bred, is sluggish on account of his size and needs to be aroused by stinging. I think the god fastened me upon the city in some such capacity, and I go about arousing,

Κι αν με καταδικάσετε, ποτέ άλλον κανένα
αληθινά δεν πρόκειται να βρείτε σαν εμένα
που να τον έστειλε ο θεός δώρο σ’ αυτή την πόλη
ωσάν την μύγα να τσιμπά για να ξυπνάτε όλοι
και να σας πείθω χωριστά και δίχως να χαρίζω
σε ντόπιο ή αλλοδαπό να μη σας ξεχωρίζω.


Και εδώ, αλογόμυγα σε τρεις διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις.


Και ανέκδοτο:
Μια αλογόμυγα πάει και κάθεται πάνω στην μύτη ενός λυκόσκυλου και το ρωτάει:
- Τι είσαι εσύ;
- Λυκόσκυλο.
- Και γιατί λέγεσαι έτσι;
- Γιατί ο πατέρας μου ήταν λύκος και η μάνα μου σκύλα. Εσύ τι είσαι;
- Αλογόμυγα
- Άσε ρε........


----------

